# Snowboard boots kill my feet



## phillyfan49 (Dec 30, 2010)

Last year I got a pair of the Burton Hails, the 2009 version. They were tolerable last season, but this season they killed my feet. I could not get down the hill without stopping and sitting on the ground to let my feet rest. My feet hurt the rest of the day. It feels as though my toes are jammed in the front, I just can't tell if they are curled up or anything. Also with the boots, I get a ton of hot spots on my feet that are intense. I currently take a size 11.5, and the boots are a 10. 5. Would getting a new boot in a size 11 help me get rid of these problems, or is there another cause of them? If so any recommendations on a good pair that are comfy?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Boots are the single most important item in your arsenal... I've said it a million times

My honest opinion for the boot that will be the best fit for almost everyone, is the Nike Kaiju. 

With saying boots are the most important thing, that doesn't mean you should just go buy the most expensive pair of boots.... Boots pick you, you don't pick boots. But I can assure you that the Nike line is phenomenal.. You want the boots to start a little bit uncomfortable and they will pack out maybe a half size or so. Don't get them super super uncomfy though, as they may not pack out that much. It's tough to find the perfect boot, no joke.


----------

